# Pathfinding Algorithmus



## Eichelhäer (29. Jul 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

zurzeit arbeite ich an einem Strategiegame und habe bereits mit der Maus steuerbare Sprites sowie Map und Kollision. Das Problem ist nun wie realisiert man ein simples Pathfinding Model wie es sie in zahlreichen Strategiespielen gibt. Das Spiel, das ich programmiere kann man sich in etwa vorstellen wie C&C 1/2.

Mein erster Ansatz war mit Vektoren zu arbeiten, aber sämtliche Theorie ist auf Fachenglisch. Da fehlt mir die Lust jedes Wort nachzuschauen um den Text zu verstehen.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand was dazu beitragen könnte.

Gruß Eichelhäer


----------



## BRoll (29. Jul 2015)

Wegfindung macht man normaler weise mit dem Dijksta-Algorithmus (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dijkstra-Algorithmus)
Eine "einfache" Implementierung davon ist der A* (A-Stern) Algorithmus, von dem es sehr viele Beispiele im Netz gibt.
Je nachdem muss man noch schauen mit was für einer Heuristik man rechnen möchte.


----------



## strußi (30. Jul 2015)




----------

